# "Kutter"testbericht Boltenhagen



## Bellyboatangler (22. Juni 2003)

Heute morgen gegen 3:00 klingelte bei mir der Wecker. Wollte mich gerade auf die Seite wieder legen, als eine innere Stimme zu mir sagte:" Steh auf und mach Dich fertig heute muß Du zum Hochseeangeln!" . Jedenfalls stand ich auf und gegen 4:00 an der Straße. Angler_Lübeck und sein Bruder " Bigbird" und ein 16 jähriger Austauschschüler aus England(Andrue) holten mich pünklich ab. Wir führen dann zum vereinbarten Treffpunkt an der Elftankstelle. Selbst dort klappte es super mit den zurückgelegten Tageskarten zum Angeln (2,60 pro Stück) und selbst Thomas,1970 war pünklich. Leider konnte leguan8 und Acp- Holger nicht. DIe Fahrkarte dafür habe ich den Engländer überlassen. Er hat mehr gekotzt als geangelt!

 Eigentlich hätte es nur ein super Tag werden sollen. Nachdem wir noch bitten geklönt haben, führen wir nach Tarnewitz an den vereinbarten Treffpunkt, wo uns der Skipper abholen sollte. War jedenfalls irgendwie in der Wildnis! 

Jedenfalls erschien er pünktlich gegen 5:45 . Der erste Witz war schon mal , das er uns abholte mit einem kleinen Fiesta Courier ohne Rückbank. Wir luden erst unsere Angelsachen ein und ich stieg in die Ladelucke um mitfahren zu können. Der Restmuste am Parkplatz erstmal warten.

Jetzt folgte erstmal ein Holperfahrt durch militärisches Sperrgebiet(Am Rande standen überall Schilder " Munition, Betreten verboten") . Als wir dann endlich anhielten, sah ich erstmal kein Boot!!! Sondern nur ein Beiboot. Wir musten erstmal übersetzen 
. Das Boot selber war jedenfalls sehr klein. Die Toilette war höchstens 1,50m hoch. Bigbird hat jedenfalls beim Pinkeln die Toilette angebetet!:q 

Der Wind ließ im Laufe des Tages nach und fingen noch paar Dorsche . Alle zwischen 45-65cm. Die meisten waren eher im 50er Bereich. 

Angler_Lübeck mit Bigbird hatten 8 maßige, Thomas 1970 hatte 5 und ich auch. Der Engländer hatte keinen, dafür fütterete er die Fische den ganzen Tag:v 

Ich kann jedenfalls den Kutter(Name "Charly" nicht empfehlen. Nur wenn auf Abenteuer steht. Und übrigens, die Fische konnten wir auch nicht schlachten! Wir sollten doch die Fische am Hafen Schlachten, dort läge ein Brett. Das Brett entpuppte sich leider als alte Tür mit Farbresten. Naja guten Appetit dann. Ich gebe beim nächsten Mal lieber bitten mehr geld aus und kann dann meine Fische schlachten und im Stehen pinkeln!!! Und Fischsuche betrieb der Kapitän auch nicht!:v :v :v


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Juni 2003)

Bild Nummer 2


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Juni 2003)

Bild Nummer 3


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Juni 2003)

Bild Nummer 4


----------



## Franky (22. Juni 2003)

Auha... Allein die Überfahrt ist ja schon abenteuerlich.... 

Für mich darf ich feststellen, dass mich das ehrlich gesagt wenig reizt, dort mitzufahren. Nicht des Bootes wegen (Schiff will ich mal nicht sagen... ), sondern eher wegen der "äußeren Umstände". Mit 7 Leuten plus Gerödel im Beiboot muß ich mir nicht antun, es sei denn, der Skipper fährt 2 mal! Okay - ne Toilette hab ich aufm kleinen Boot nicht, aber da kann ich wenigstens meine Fische ausnehmen. Da pinkel ich lieber direkt in den Teich, als dass ich die Fische komplett an Land versorgen muss. :q
Am meisten "schreckt" mich allerdings ab, dass keine Fischsuche betrieben wird.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Juni 2003)

Er fuhr zweimal. Einmal das Geschirr und einmal die Leute!

Ich legte meine Fisch alle auf Eis und habe sie zuhause versorgt!

Er hatte zwar ein Echolot Humminbird 350X . Ist so ein Billigteil. jedenfalls hatte er die Fischsymbolanzeige an. umgehen konnte er jedenfalls nicht mit dem Echolot. Das GPS war zumindestens in Ordnung! Nur man muß es auch benutzen können!

Jedenfalls werde ich diesen Kutter nicht mehr betreten in meinem Leben! Und derjenige , der mir den Kutter vermittelt hat(Angelladen in Boltenhagen) werde ich dazu auch noch was erzählen!:e :e :e


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2003)

Sowas als Angelkutter zu "verkaufen", naja.
Das Boot ist sicher weder als Angelkutter zugelassen, mit Glück als Charterboot angemeldet. Als Angelkuter bräuchte der ja schon mindestens 2 Mann Besatzung. 
Wenn der Käpt`n Einzelpreise statt eines Charterpreises nimmt, bewegt er sich juristisch auf verdammt dünnem Eis, egal ob er es dann Chartre nennt oder nicht - die Angler auch, die da  dann mitfahren. 
Das ist doch nur zum finanzieren seiner Bootskosten. 
Hat mal einer von Euch gefragt, wie das da so aussieht mit Anmeldung als Kutter/Charterboot??


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Juni 2003)

Hm das hört sich nicht sehr schön an. Die Überfahrt in der Anka muß ja ganz schön Haarig gewesen sein.  Das mit dem pinkeln versteh ich aber nicht, konnte man denn nicht direkt in die See piseln? Am Heck oder so.
Na wie auch immer. Schön das ihr das mal getestet habt und vielen Dank für den Bericht. Wieder ein Boot mehr das man nicht kennen lernen muß.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Juni 2003)

@ Jörg

Pinkeln konnte man im Stehen nicht. Es war keine Bütt da. Über die Rehling konnte man nicht Pinkeln, Dann wär ich im Bach gefallen. Jedenfalls ist dieser Kutter abgehakt für mich und die anderen!

@ Thomas
Nach 4 oder 5 maligen Fragen bekam ich dann endlich ne Telefonnummer, ob die stimmt stelle ich mal in Frage!

Die Besatzung bestand aus einem "Kapitän" und einen "Matrosen". Beide hatten jedenfalls nur Angeln im Kopf. Sie fingen zusammen ca 10-12 Dorsche. Allerdings schlugen sie auch alle ab , was 38 cm nahe kam!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Juni 2003)

Das ist ja noch schlimmer. Was haben die zu angeln. Als Skipper habe ich mich um die Gäste und ihre Sicherheit zu kümmern. Das ist ja wohl die Spitze. Ihr habt denen jetzt noch ihren Angeltripp finanziert oder wie. Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln!


----------



## Andreas Michael (22. Juni 2003)

Na super mehr ist wohl nicht zu sagen, ein glück das ich nicht mit war sonst hätte es wohl fürchterlichen stress gegeben, denn sowie ich das seh habt Ihr den gechartert und somit habt Ihr das recht bzw. das sagen wo und was gemacht wird zumindest in einen gewissen Rahmen ( sprich fahr mal auf die tiefe oder wie auch immer) denn bei Charter ist es so das der Käpten nur als gewöhnlicher skipper fährt da er den Schein zum führen eines Bootes hat mehr nicht. Naja jeder sollte auch mal die andere Seite der Boots charter kennen gelernt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2003)

Die andere Seite: Als Chartercrew ist man auch haftbar, wenn was passiert. Selbst wenn ein Skipper an Board ist, haftet letztlich der Charterer als Verantwortlicher. Oder andersrum:  Wer sich auf See nicht auskennt und ein solches Angebot wahrnimmt, sollte sich über mögliche Konsequenzen klar sein.


----------



## Andreas Michael (23. Juni 2003)

Tja da hast Du recht @ Thomas9904 was ich aber annehme das dies dann im Charter vertrag steht, und diesen sollte man sich vor abfahrt genau durchlesen, dann weiss man auch was auf einem zukommt.

Bin mir aber fast sicher das bei dieser Ausfahrt mit sicherheit kein solcher Vertrag geschlossen wurde, diese Ausfahrt denke ich war lediglich eine Taschengeld aufbesserung für den Käpten.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. Juni 2003)

Vertrag hatte ich jedenfalls nicht bekommen. Ist jetzt auch egal. Jedenfalls wird der "Kutter" nie wieder von mir gebucht!

Ich will mich dazu auch nicht weiter äußern!


----------



## C.K. (23. Juni 2003)

Hmmmmmmm........ das ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an die MS Muschel! Wie hieß denn der Kapitän?


----------



## BigBird (23. Juni 2003)

Moinsen,
ich kann nur eins dazu sagen:

Es war ein mehr oder weniger lustiges Abenteuer und ich bin froh heil und gesund wieder nach Hause gekommen zu sein.

Gruß aus Stodo

Schiffen like a Prayer :m


----------



## hecht24 (23. Juni 2003)

wieder ein kutter mehr womit ich nicht fahre.
was hat das abenteuerangeln eigentlich gekostet?


----------



## tommy.1970 (23. Juni 2003)

hi leutz

auch ich bin :e denn was der "schiffsführer" abgezogen
hat is ja das letzte.mal war der wind schuld dann die wellen,
was nutzt die ganze technik wenn er nicht damit umgehen kann oder wollte.
auch seine unfreundlichkeit und das ganze drummherum passten  nicht in mein bild eines skippers.
aus fehler wi rd man schlau ,wir sind alle gesund und heil wieder gelandet.
nur schade um die 25 €

mfg tommy,1970


----------



## Fischbox (23. Juni 2003)

Moinsen!!

Beim lesen wird einem ja ganz anders:v :e .  Das einzig Gute an Eurer Aktion scheint die Erkenntnis zu sein. 
Zumindest vom AB wird jetzt ja wohl keiner mehr auf diesen Astronauten hereinfallen. 
Die Gemeinschaft des AB dankt Euch dafür, daß Ihr als Versuchskaninchen fungiert habt.:m :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2003)

> Die Gemeinschaft des AB dankt Euch dafür, daß Ihr als Versuchskaninchen fungiert habt


UNEINGESCHRÄNKT!!!!!!!


----------



## angler_lübeck (23. Juni 2003)

haben heute die erste hälfte der dorschfilets (eipanade+zitronensaft, LECKER) verspeist. aus den 8 dorschen haben wir echte ne menge filet geschnitten (hatten alle +45cm, die anderen 10 kleineren paddeln wieder).
zum angeln:
fand es vormittags als die dorsche auch besser bissen (hat zum nachmittag echt abgenommen, da müssen bei den driften viele dorsche am pilker vorbeigeguckt haben) anfangs nicht schlecht, mal 30min am stück angeln zu können. normalerweise hat man ja nach 2-5min wieder abtuten aufm kutter. großes minus war natürlich, dass der skipper keine schwärme gesucht hat, auswahl der angelplätze nur über gps. man driftete also, und ab und zu hatte man einen trupp dorsche zu fassen. habe das manchmal geschafft, als mein bruder biss hatte, genau wieder dorthin zu werfen (auch in Luv) und dann einen dorsch zu fangen. 
insgesamt war die ganze sache mehr als windig. "geheimes" abholen, 5min fahrt im kleintransporter durch ehemaliges spergebiet (typische betonplattenwege, daneben schilder "vorsicht kampfmittel, auf dem weg bleiben"), dieses übersetzen mit dem beiboot und dann der "kutter". wenn das ganze offiziell mit einem vernünftigen liegeplatz, nem richtigen echolot und dem punktgenauen platzieren des schiffes über einem dorschschwarm gemacht würde, könnte man wieder mitfahren. so aber definitiv nicht. möchte garnicht wissen, wer gehaftet hätte, wenn was passiert wäre. bei mir plumbste es echt gewaltig als ich wieder heil zu hause war. so nie wieder! unser austauschschüler tat mir echt leid (wurde leider seekrank, war für ihn das erste mal angeln+überhaupt auf see). die AB-mitglieder, die mitwaren, waren alle sehr nett! 
max
p.s.: wie lange dürfen die kommerziellen fischer noch keine schleppnetze benutzen? will bald wieder auf nen richtigen kutter


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Juni 2003)

oh weh.... habe mir das hier alles gerade mal reingetan.... Gut das Ihr Alle wiederheil daheim seid ...... Ansonsten ...nie wieder...kann ich verstehen.... Boah.... 
und Max.... denn lieber in der Wathose an der Küste stehn was ??!!
Also nächstes Mal dann von Travemünde ......(hab ich das letzte Mal vor 15 Jahren gemacht.....wird mal wieder Zeit :q)


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Juni 2003)

SO habe noch paar Bilder


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Juni 2003)

Bild 6


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Juni 2003)

BILD 7


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Juni 2003)

Bild 8


----------



## BigBird (29. Juni 2003)

Moin, moin,

Immerhin sind die Bilders was geworden :m


----------



## tommy.1970 (29. Juni 2003)

dasstimmt die bilder sind nicht schlecht,
gehen als beweiss gut durch.lol

mfg tommy1970


----------

